

A comparison of client-side web application frameworks - saikat
http://lispservice.posterous.com/a-comparison-of-client-side-web-application-f

======
mikecuesta
We're currently analyzing these technologies for our startup's web app, so
this is quite helpful.

SproutCore seems to be in the lead at the moment.

------
adammarkey
The heavyweight category needs to be split up.

Technologies like flex / silverlight / javafx / open laszlo use compiled
binaries to run their applications via a browser plugin (flash, java vm,
silverlight vm).

The other products in the heavyweight category utilize HTML / Javascript and
don't require plugins. That's a big difference that this person seemed to
miss...

~~~
saikat
You are right that that is a big difference, but I wasn't trying to compare
these technologies based on their runtimes - I was attempting to compare them
based on the type of application they attempt to produce. I wanted to make
this a very simplistic list without going down the slippery slope of
explaining too much about each technology (as there is a LOT about each
technology to explain). The way I see it, these are two different approaches
to creating a desktop-like RIA, but the end goal is the same.

------
bsaunder
"Comparison" is a bit of a stretch... I'd say more like a list.

~~~
saikat
Fair point - I changed the name in the article (though can't edit it here). I
wasn't really sure what to call the post, but I'd say it's a bit more than a
list =).

